# Webcomics Reviews!



## CoyoteTrax (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey there! Um, this is possibly a bit of shameless self promotion, but I'm giving you (yes, you!) a chance to jump on that bandwagon!

I write "light-hearted" (that means hilarious) reviews of new and recent webcomics to promote them! And it works! Also, it gives me something to do on a Thursday. 

So, you got a comic you want reviewed and promoted, get in touch! 
Here's a linky to Coyote Trax's Webcomics Critique


----------



## Toaster (Mar 17, 2009)

CoyoteTrax said:


> Hey there! Um, this is possibly a bit of shameless self promotion, but I'm giving you (yes, you!) a chance to jump on that bandwagon!
> 
> I write "light-hearted" (that means hilarious) reviews of new and recent webcomics to promote them! And it works! Also, it gives me something to do on a Thursday.
> 
> ...



Well you got to get the word out some how right?


----------



## CoyoteTrax (Apr 25, 2009)

Yo, just reviewed a webcomic I think you'll all like. Heck, you may have even heard of/read it before.

Ozy and Millie's creator has a new comic going called Raine Dog. It's good stuff! Don't believe me? Read the review!


----------



## wendyw (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm always up for a review if someone is willing to do one.

http://gilbertandgrim.com


----------

